
NPM package adds postinstall self-ad - bloomca
https://github.com/zloirock/core-js/issues/548
======
bloomca
I found this discussion quite interesting. This package is a low-level
polyfill library, and is used in a lot of places (you can tell, according to
github by 2,5 millions other apps/libs).

However, the author does not really have any money from it, maintaining it
during his free time. Naturally, why people would go here, to such a low-level
dependency?

Personally, I think Babel should support the author. But it shows an
interesting phenomenon, when low-level libraries don't give you anything, even
if half of the JS toolchain depends on it.

